

Soaring over the Alps on homemade jet wings - rglovejoy
http://blog.wired.com/cars/2008/05/swiss-man-strap.html

======
AndyKelley
SO COOL

~~~
rglovejoy
Yeah! When I saw this I just had to submit it. He has got to be the coolest
guy on the planet.

